# Suppliers in New York City Area?



## impassioned (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, new member here. I looked through the forums but I was not able to get any info.

I was wondering...is there any suppliers in the New York City area? I've seen several sites online and I can always order from them, but to save on shipping, I would love to pick up orders if possible. So i was wondering if there were any in the NYC area that sells unrefined shea butter, cocoa butter, etc. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Imblebee (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,

I too live in NYC and I have looked up and down for supplies.  Try $14.99 for a 16oz. container of Lye, hah!

If you go to Harlem on 125th st there are ladies selling unrefined shea and cocoa butter.  I believe there is a lady that sells shea right in front of whole foods in union square too.

Where are you in the city?  

P.S. There is also an excellent Fragrance oil supplier in Brooklyn.  Save on scents is the business name.


----------

